# A great gunsmith in Walton County !!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Jan 31, 2011)

I've found my new gunsmith !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw where Darrell (01Foreman400) recommended Jack Bennett in Loganville on the gunsmith thread. A carried my shotgun to him to get him to drill and tap the receiver and mount a weaver rail on it. He said he was a little backed up and it might take him two weeks to get to it. I told him no rush. He called me 4 days later and said he worked over one night and got it ready for me.  I picked it up today and he invited me into his home and showed me some of the game he's taken over the years from a 170" Canada whitetail to all kinds of exotic game. Super nice fellow who has earned himself a new customer !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason bales (Jan 31, 2011)

how you get in touch with him?


----------



## Richard P (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good experience with Jack.  He's a fine fellow. He may be somewhat opinionated, though.


----------



## gasph (Feb 1, 2011)

*past customer*

I have used Jack previously on three rifles that were sent for trigger work, bedding and I added muzzle brakes to two of them. I have always been very pleased with his work and will use him again. I found him pleasant to deal with and he has extensive firearms knowledge and a very impressive shop. The work he did for me was turned around in a timely manner and within the estimated time he stated.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good to hear Jody.  He is one of the best.  His mount collection is something else.  I'm takeing a rifle to him and also dropping a shotgun off for my brother this week.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2011)

jason bales said:


> how you get in touch with him?



Here's his number Jason .....

(770) 826-3998


----------



## Nitro (Feb 1, 2011)

He worked my 700 VS .308...it is the single most accurate rifle I own..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually just talked with him.  Going to drop a rifle and a shotgun off this week.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2011)

01Foreman400 said:


> I actually just talked with him.  Going to drop a rifle and a shotgun off this week.



Darrell,
Tell Jack that you told me about him. Tell him you want a discount.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Darrell,
> Tell Jack that you told me about him. Tell him you want a discount.



If I tell him that he may charge me more.


----------



## the MAD plumber (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah he's got one heck of a trophy room! What you think about the leopard over the bar Jody!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2011)

the MAD plumber said:


> Yeah he's got one heck of a trophy room! What you think about the leopard over the bar Jody!



That's alright Stan but I'd still take that 170" whitetail anyday !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Did you see the brow tines on that rascal?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Jody..I am glad that you found Jack..He is a great gunsmith.. I have known him for 12 years..He built my 300 Ultramag for me .. It is a tack driver


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2011)

ultramag said:


> Hey Jody..I am glad that you found Jack..He is a great gunsmith.. I have known him for 12 years..He built my 300 Ultramag for me .. It is a tack driver



Jerry,
I'd never even heard of him until I saw where Darrell recommended him on the gunsmith thread. Colley Jackson was the only one I knew of for years around here.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 2, 2011)

He did my work on my 300 RUM. Great guy and that leopard mount is something else.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jerry,
> I'd never even heard of him until I saw where Darrell recommended him on the gunsmith thread. Colley Jackson was the only one I knew of for years around here.



Jack is an incredible shot with a rifle too..He had sold his ultramag and was going to Africa..so i told him to take mine with him and just be sure and kill some stuff with it He killed a Kudu at 880 yds with my UltramagThat is right at a Half mile..And as far as the mounts that he has..I kind of like the Baboon that he has mounted sitting on the bar drinking a bud light


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2011)

ultramag said:


> And as far as the mounts that he has..I kind of like the Baboon that he has mounted sitting on the bar drinking a bud light



Yeah Jerry, that one was pretty good.


----------

